# Fantastic Four appears to be next in line for a reboot



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From iesb.net:
20th Century Fox is said to be gearing the Fantastic Four franchise up for a reboot.

http://www.iesb.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6457&Itemid=99

According to that link,remakes of Daredevil and Planet of the Apes are being considered too.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What I've said in other threads about remakes... doesn't apply here. Not sure why reboots need to happen this often.

Granted, the FF movies were not as good as the Spider-Man and Iron Man movies... but I'm not sure they need to revisit and start over this soon.

Frankly, I don't see why they couldn't keep the same cast and just write a more serious script. The cast wasn't bad really... just some of what they did with the story left a bit to be desired.

Daredevil and then Elektra went south... but those are harder characters to pull off anyway.

I like the original Planet of the Apes... and am in the rare group that also liked the Burton one a few years back... but I don't think we really need another one.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I guess the producers don't think the original cast can pull off a more serious role. I think "the Thing" was great; the rest were so-so at best.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Daredevil and then Elektra went south... but those are harder characters to pull off anyway.


I don't think the characters themselves were the problem. It was who they cast to play the characters I never really got; why cast Ben Affleck as Matt Murdock? Jennifer Garners turn in _Alias_ is what got her the role of Elektra.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I had no problems with Ben and Jen. They both worked for me in DD. And Bullseye was a great villian. 

To me, the script failed in Elektra; as far as I can remember.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I thumbed down the DD/Elektra scripts as the major culprit. I agree Affleck was a curious choice, BUT I'm not sure any actor could have pulled off that movie and made it significantly better... On the flip side, a better script and I wouldn't have had a problem believing in Affleck.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm waiting for them to announce the "next re-boot of Batman" for 2011...

Hollywood needs to break some new ground, but all they are interested in is remaking every single past TV show or movie, sometimes for the 3rd or 4th time!

At least someone like Tarantino, who clearly uses old movies as his inspiration, puts a unique, fresh spin on everything he does.

And now TV is doing it too. 90210? That show already had a 10-year run, and now they're doing it again, even bringing back several prior cast members, as if 10 years wasn't already enough. It can't be THAT hard to find something new and worthwhile.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I like the original Planet of the Apes... and am in the rare group that also liked the Burton one a few years back... but I don't think we really need another one.


A very rare group.  Sorry but that ending was just too much. But I do agree. Too many remakes... As for the FF, Personally I think one movie per comic book is enough in most cases. FF would be one for me.

I really wish they would spend more time at delivering a real interesting story with a good story line rather than push a weak script and hope the special effects will be enough to carry the movie.

The special effects get people into the theater but the story and script get the people's friends into the theater. I agree cast is fine. it is the content that needs the work.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think now that Marvel has full creative control of their assets, they'll reboot everything, possibly including Spider-Man.

I thought the _Fantastic Four_ movies were not at all entertaining, and I am quite lucky to have watched them as part of free preview weekends.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rebooting Spider-Man would be a mistake... beyond that, I can't say rebooting other Marvel titles would be a mistake, but in some cases just not necessary.

Sadly, there are some great classic stories they could use to storyboard multiple Marvel hero movies and they wouldn't have to come up with an original story at all! If they are smart, that is what they would do.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I had no problems with Ben and Jen. They both worked for me in DD. And Bullseye was a great villian.
> 
> To me, the script failed in Elektra; as far as I can remember.
> 
> ...





Stewart Vernon said:


> I thumbed down the DD/Elektra scripts as the major culprit. I agree Affleck was a curious choice, BUT I'm not sure any actor could have pulled off that movie and made it significantly better... On the flip side, a better script and I wouldn't have had a problem believing in Affleck.


The scripts are definitely what killed both DD/Elektra. Collin Farrell as Bullseye was a good choice Tom you're right.

I don't know who could've played DD better either but maybe:



Michael Keaton
Pierce Brosnan
Mel Gibson


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> I don't know who could've played DD better either but maybe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First we would have to locate that pesky Fountain of Youth again...


----------

